# Funniest Youtube Video



## Mister Bimbo




----------



## Haba Aba Daba Aba




----------



## 481450

.


----------



## KateMarie999

This one had me in pain from laughter when I first saw it.


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## Cal




----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## Liove




----------



## Charus

Man that obama bin laden joke had me roling for the half of the day :crazy:


----------



## Crowbo

This one's up there


----------



## iloveyou_

:laughing:


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## DeenaGood

May be I am a degradant, but I love Boonk videos :crazy:


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Cranebell

it wond make any sense since its in finnish but its the funniest thing ive ever fucking seen so idc im going to translate it for yall
or it was the first time i saw it anyways

MODERN FOREST SPIRIT

Miska: GJFFÄFÄÄH I don't understand why the internet can't just work in the middle of the forest *smacks head with phone*
*sound of cars driving by*
Forest spririt: YOU
Miska: OH FUck
Forest spirit: You have summoned me! I am the great spirit of internet connection *slurp*
Miska: w-w-w-what the fuck are you talking about
Forest spirit: YOU have to answer three questions so I can give you the present of internet connection
MiskaLRRPLRPRPLRPRLR
Forest spirit: *Yawns* *checks non-existent watch*
Miska: I Don'T HaVe TIm-
Forest spirit: QUESTION NUMBER ONE! *KRHM* IF a person follows 400 people on instagram but he is only followed by 50, then is the person a complete a-fucking a-loserh.... 
Miska: What are these questions
Forest spirit: I asked : Are they a fucking loser
Miska: Okay, okay *chuckle* .. no? They're not a loser. 
Forest spirit: *chuckle* your answer was wrong!! Question number two!! UGGGGGh
Miska: These are still coming?
Forest spirit: what did you think when Zayn left One Direction? hhHUHUHUUHUGGh
Miska: GGGGHHHhhhh I didn't really pay any attention to them or follow their music or anything so.....
Forest spirit: *dancing* 
Miska: So I don't care, it doesn't affect me i any way, y'know like WHA E VÖÖR
Forest spirit: 
W
R 
O
N
G
*WRONG*
because zayn leaving wAS THE WORLDS WORSS THING *sobbing*
Miska: uhhhhhhh calm down shhh shhh, no no shush... ok .. ok
Forest spirit: LAST QUESTION
Miska: *Flinches* *gasping*
Forest spirit: HOW EXCITING
Miska: OH COME ON I don't care!!!!
Forest spirit: ok..... does this make me look fat
Miska: *stare* i don't care *gives the finger* *walks away*
Forest spirit: hey! does it!!! does it???!?! hey! hey! hey !!!! HEY!!!!!!!!!!!1111' DOES IT???? DOES IT???? *sobbing* I NEED YOUR OPINION 
Forest spirit: Ok FINE it's your loss!! I'm going to unfollow you on twitter!! HA!


----------



## andreasdevig




----------



## Charus




----------



## Blacteco




----------



## Hexigoon

Not only is that fan mail hilarious, his laughter at reading it out is contagious. It makes my eyes water.


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## andreasdevig




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## pwowq

Damn, Santa is a despot.


----------



## musixxal

this cracked me up


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## The Veteran

You guys need to get over yourself. They aren't funny. They are just obnoxious and annoying. You seriously don't know what funny means.


----------



## Sybow

RumellKINTJType1and5 said:


> You guys need to get over yourself. They aren't funny. They are just obnoxious and annoying. You seriously don't know what funny means.


What is funny to you, does not have to be funny to another and the other way around.


----------



## The Veteran

It's just my opinion.


----------



## The Poet




----------



## The Poet




----------



## VoodooDolls

there's just too many cool stuff xd i was watching this one atm


----------



## Crowbo




----------

